

Is the Fed a Governmental or a Privately controlled organization? - simonreed
http://www.monetary.org/is-the-federal-reserve-system-a-governmental-or-a-privately-controlled-organization/2008/02

======
simonreed
Here is the Fed's take on the question:
<http://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/about_14986.htm>

